# South Korea getting AC on Feb 7th with 3DS LL Bundle.



## mattmagician (Jan 9, 2013)

Nintendo of Korea announced that Animal Crossing: New Leaf (44.000 Won) will be ready for the country on February 7, 2013. Next to this, they are also getting the Nintendo 3DS XL bundle (318.000 Won).

http://www.nintendo.co.kr/PR/press_list.php?cPage1=1&cPage2=1&idx=69&press_div=P


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

So Korea is going to get it months before us. That's hilarious.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 9, 2013)

Whaaaat! No words, just going to go to this  corner over here.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 9, 2013)

ARE YOU ___ING KIDDING ME.



Nintendo give us the game. And give us the bundle too.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 9, 2013)

Also what about north korea


----------



## ChloeAnn (Jan 9, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Also what about north korea



I sincerely hope you're joking.


----------



## mikesjay (Jan 9, 2013)

Next thing you know, North Korea gets the game this weekend. Oh, and the rest of the world gets it late 2013. Haha, this is so weird of Nintendo; first a new generation of Pokemon and now this? Wass' goin onnn...


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe there apologizing to Korea for the late release of city folk over there.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 9, 2013)

Korea is usually late on when it comes on getting Nintendo game, and the release of ACNL is an exception of the rule. Maybe it is because it didn't took a while to localize the game in that language (by assuming that a Korean 3DS only have one language).

This also make the ACNL 3DS XL bundle a bit more likely to come on Europe, and maybe in North America (if NOA is doing favorably), but that's just me speculating.


----------



## dnrg (Jan 9, 2013)

ahhhhhh
nintendo what


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 9, 2013)

Why does North America get the shaft when it comes to pretty system colors.. Their red and blue XL's are the ugliest colors they could have possibly slapped on.


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> Why does North America get the shaft when it comes to pretty system colors.. Their red and blue XL's are the ugliest colors they could have possibly slapped on.



The reality is that lighter coloured systems just don't sell very well here. http://ca.ign.com/articles/2012/09/18/why-we-didnt-get-a-white-3ds-xl


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> The reality is that lighter coloured systems just don't sell very well here. http://ca.ign.com/articles/2012/09/18/why-we-didnt-get-a-white-3ds-xl


Black. Pikachu. Something not ugly as hell.


----------



## Mothership (Jan 9, 2013)

Really, Nintendo???   Sigh.


----------



## Lifeguard (Jan 9, 2013)

This burns my candle.


----------



## binkat (Jan 9, 2013)

I really really hope this means that we'll get a release date soon if S.K. just got one out of the blue... :/


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 9, 2013)

How long did Japan wait from the release announcement until the actual release date. This is fast. I hope we only have to wait a month from when it's announced. For some reason I was thinking it would be a much longer wait.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> How long did Japan wait from the release announcement until the actual release date. This is fast. I hope we only have to wait a month from when it's announced. For some reason I was thinking it would be a much longer wait.



There was a nintendo JP for it October 5th, i heard october 25th was when the date was offically announced and it came out(japan time) on november 9th.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

I dont want to sound rude but this doesn't really bother me or anything


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

mikesjay said:


> Next thing you know, North Korea gets the game this weekend. Oh, and the rest of the world gets it late 2013. Haha, this is so weird of Nintendo; first a new generation of Pokemon and now this? Wass' goin onnn...



ಠ_ಠ

_Congratulations Korea._ Maybe we'll get a release date too.

hahahahaha it's not coming out in NA they're gonna cancel it for us.

Also on a side note, the look that the moon has in my avatar is pretty much the look on my face right now.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm more frustrated than angry with this. It just seems like NoA is closing its eyes and plugging its ears to Animal Crossing fans. Yes, the game is being localized, but we haven't heard a peep since the trailer was released. At this point there's no use to even emailing Nintendo, unless you enjoy reading the same paper-cut-out responses. I wonder if they think it won't sell well in the west? 

Whatever the case is... 



Spoiler



...I'm still going to sit here patiently with my money and hope for a brighter day.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

In a way its kind of a good thing.
I mean, they're pretty much giving them a release date only a month before the game comes out. So it's possible that NoA or EU could give us a shotgun release date, too.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

Octavia said:


> I'm more frustrated than angry with this. It just seems like NoA is closing its eyes and plugging its ears to Animal Crossing fans. Yes, the game is being localized, but we haven't heard a peep since the trailer was released. At this point there's no use to even emailing Nintendo, unless you enjoy reading the same paper-cut-out responses. I wonder if they think it won't sell well in the west?
> 
> Whatever the case is...
> 
> ...



I agree. The silence is what kills it. What you're saying and everybody else too, though, is that you hope NoA will tell us a release date, and by doing so, ending the silence, which will turn over..._a new leaf_


----------



## Octavia (Jan 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I agree. The silence is what kills it. What you're saying and everybody else too, though, is that you hope NoA will tell us a release date, and by doing so, ending the silence, which will turn over..._a new leaf_



Beautiful. 

But really, yes. It'd be great to have a release date thrown our way. At least then we'd have something to look forward to, no matter how close or far away it is.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 10, 2013)

ACWWGal2012 said:


> There was a nintendo JP for it October 5th, i heard october 25th was when the date was offically announced and it came out(japan time) on november 9th.



Thanks  Well then, one month notice is the trend. That works for me. I hope they hurry up and announce it for NA.


----------



## Chelyn (Jan 10, 2013)

Jake. said:


> In a way its kind of a good thing.
> I mean, they're pretty much giving them a release date only a month before the game comes out. So it's possible that NoA or EU could give us a shotgun release date, too.



This is very possible! 
Hope they will have a new Nintendo Direct soon..


----------



## Carole (Jan 10, 2013)

mattmagician said:


> Nintendo of Korea announced that Animal Crossing: New Leaf (44.000 Won) will be ready for the country on February 7, 2013. Next to this, they are also getting the Nintendo 3DS XL bundle (318.000 Won).
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.kr/PR/press_list.php?cPage1=1&cPage2=1&idx=69&press_div=P



I am speechless. Happy for Korea, of course, but completely amazed.



CHR:)S said:


> Why does North America get the shaft when it comes to pretty system colors.. Their red and blue XL's are the ugliest colors they could have possibly slapped on.



Hey!!! I *LIKE* my blue 3DS. It is my favorite color. Too bad we don't have more choices for those who prefer other colors, but to me the blue color is pretty, not ugly.


----------



## revika (Jan 10, 2013)

Honestly, while I'm irritated that NoA STILL hasn't released an official date for the game here, I'm happy for Korea (probably because I'm korean).


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I agree. The silence is what kills it. What you're saying and everybody else too, though, is that you hope NoA will tell us a release date, and by doing so, ending the silence, which will turn over..._a new leaf_



Yeah. :/ Honestly, the most we have is the title and we heard a quarter idea back forever ago. In comparison, the UK has gotten an update on AC for every 3DS Nintendo Direct and even if it's not a confirmed release date, it's still something. 

I know people are complaining about people being whiny, but I can understand people being frustrated. US has gotten the smallest amount of information on what the heck is going on and the game has been out for a couple of months now. Just a trailer or something rather than feeling like it's being ignored would be wonderful.

But yes, definitely happy for Korea. My frustration has nothing to do with them and it's nice to see them getting a game so early so I hope they enjoy it


----------



## Anna (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't even know what to say... just wow


----------



## Haihappen (Jan 10, 2013)

what
WHAT
WHAT?






I'm so happy for Korea... yay


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 10, 2013)

My thought is that there's an obvious reason why Korea's getting it before anyone else. They don't have to re-program anything but the language for them. They don't have to change any holidays. I doubt ACNL will come to the US or EU or AU with White Day, the Doll Festival, or the day where you dress as a troll and throw beans at each other. We'll have to reprogram a lot of the game to suit our cultural differences. Korea didn't need to.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my god!


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 10, 2013)

no way


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 10, 2013)

Nintendo must be gangnam style fans.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

... Korea? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 10, 2013)

This is so frustrating.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

But good for them, I suppose. It's a great shame for Europe, Oceania, and North America though. But this gives me hope that the game will be released very soon, probably April and May for Europe. Same applies for Oceania and North America. NA Will probably get it three days before us though.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jan 10, 2013)

This is frustrating, but gives me a small sliver of hope as well. These one month shotgun release dates make me hope that maybe when we do get a release date, we won't be waiting forever. xD​


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm curious about something. So, I know when Oceania, NA, Europe, and Asia get their games, but when does it get released for South America and Africa?


----------



## sdw4527 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure NoA is purposely holding the release date out for this game (and the announcement) further out so it doesn't clash with other "big seller" games (i.e. Luigi's Mansion and Fire Emblem). I'm expecting an April/May release for the game.


----------



## Tapa (Jan 11, 2013)

sdw4527 said:


> I'm pretty sure NoA is purposely holding the release date out for this game (and the announcement) further out so it doesn't clash with other "big seller" games (i.e. Luigi's Mansion and Fire Emblem). I'm expecting an April/May release for the game.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're holding the release for this reason quite a bit. Nintendo is a business after all, just like any other. I do find it amusing that South Korea is getting the game so early though. Countries like them and Australia deserve a little bit of slack.

Here's an interesting read on game localizations that some of you might like. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_localization


----------



## Liquefy (Jan 11, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> My thought is that there's an obvious reason why Korea's getting it before anyone else. They don't have to re-program anything but the language for them. They don't have to change any holidays. I doubt ACNL will come to the US or EU or AU with White Day, the Doll Festival, or the day where you dress as a troll and throw beans at each other. We'll have to reprogram a lot of the game to suit our cultural differences. Korea didn't need to.



Not only does the Korean version of ACCF have exclusive holidays and exclusive DLC, but the published Japanese guides confirm the Korean version of ACNL has exclusive holidays and exclusive items.  Also, Korean culture is not nearly as similar to Japanese culture as you seem to think.  No doubt, the NoK localization team have made text adjustments for humor, just like NoA and NoE.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2013)

makes sense, since in Korea they only have to localize the game for one language, while in North America and Europe they have to translate it into English, French, Spanish, etc.

I'm happy for them since they got City Folk so ridiculously late.


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a huge shocker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was feeling bad for Korea cause they get it like a year late but i mean... BEFORE the US & UK? that's intense!


----------



## Joey (Jan 12, 2013)

I am so frustrated


----------



## Lotus (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm jealous


----------



## Leer (Jan 12, 2013)

i'm really happy that they're getting the game so early!!! good for them!!!
i'm still sad we don't have a date yet, but after two years of actively waiting, it feels nice to be on the downward spiral of waiting.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 12, 2013)

Huh. That came out of the blue, but good for them!

I feel a little silly though. I got so used to the debate about America or Europe getting it first, that I didn't even consider the non-english countries.

Oh well, I'm happy for them. We'll be getting ours in a matter of months hopefully.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm happy for them but also a bit jealous because we don't have even a set release date yet  Well, I hope that's coming soon to NA and EU as well and I hope that we get it at the same time. It's not nice to be from EU if NA gets it much earlier and vice versa.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2013)

Rather than being upset about Korea getting the game second, I'm excited!  It's only a matter of time (probably short matter of time) before other regions follow suit!


----------



## S_Guerins (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope they would soon be available in the US too.


----------



## Andrw (Jan 13, 2013)

Korea doesn't even like Japan. I'm done. This is the worst day of my life. I am so frustrated.
I think I'm going to just die.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2013)

Andrw said:


> Korea doesn't even like Japan. I'm done. This is the worst day of my life. I am so frustrated.
> I think I'm going to just die.



Well that's a little over the top.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrw said:


> Korea doesn't even like Japan. I'm done. This is the worst day of my life. I am so frustrated.
> I think I'm going to just die.



Here's a band-aid. All better.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrw said:


> Korea doesn't even like Japan. I'm done. This is the worst day of my life. I am so frustrated.
> I think I'm going to just die.


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrw said:


> Korea doesn't even like Japan. I'm done. This is the worst day of my life. I am so frustrated.
> I think I'm going to just die.



I thought I was gonna die once,
Turned out it was just gas


----------



## Bambi (Jan 18, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I thought I was gonna die once,
> Turned out it was just gas



LOL!!!!


----------



## musiciancrossing (Jan 19, 2013)

Gud 4 dem ! Oh , how I want New Leaf I'd like do anything 4 it  but it's not long now !


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 21, 2013)

I want the AC:NL 3DS XL console  highly doubt it will come to Europe though...


----------



## Bambi (Jan 21, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> I want the AC:NL 3DS XL console  highly doubt it will come to Europe though...



OMG the AC themed DS Xl's are ADORABLE ^_^ Way to go Korea. Totally Jelly over here ^_~


----------



## aikatears (Jan 24, 2013)

It seems like they knew it was coming over there or at least soon. Just found ? oct 21 Nintendo of korea nd that talks about the game and others games as well. (About 12 mins)

Oh and they got the ad running now saw the latest one made for them.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm curious about something. So, I know when Oceania, NA, Europe, and Asia get their games, but when does it get released for South America and Africa?



As of late, Latin American releases have coincided with North American releases. As for Africa, the answer is never, as far as I can tell - except for South Africa, which is considered part of "Europe."


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 24, 2013)

Well...that adds another language, then, to the NA release (for those that still believe the localization of language is the reason for the delay).  Most of South America speaks Portuguese.  Not saying that I think this is the reason..I think they are waiting for the right marketing moment.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought a lot of South America speaks Spanish, It was mainly Brazil that speaks Portuguese.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

Tenyu said:


> As of late, Latin American releases have coincided with North American releases. As for Africa, the answer is never, as far as I can tell - except for South Africa, which is considered part of "Europe."



I feel bad for Africa then.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> I thought a lot of South America speaks Spanish, It was mainly Brazil that speaks Portuguese.



Yes and no. Nine out of twelve South American countries are Spanish-speaking, but Brazil makes up more than half of the total South American population.

Apart from Africa, whole swaths the world are neglected by Nintendo and other major video game companies. If it's some consolation, piracy tends to help close the void.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep..was going to say that about Brazil...evident if you look at a map of South America and take into account that it has the fifth largest population in the world ( http://www.worldatlas.com/aatlas/populations/ctypopls.htm ). 

So for the American release (including all of North, Central, and South Americas), they need to localize for English, French, Spanish, and Portugese.  That is, providing that you believe that they don't already have that done.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, that makes since, but I still feel like Spanish is a big part of South America.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jan 25, 2013)

That's really annoying how korea gets it before north america I just want the game already what's going on with Nintendo.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 25, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> That's really annoying how korea gets it before north america I just want the game already what's going on with Nintendo.



Chances are, Nintendo of America is just trying to figure out the best time to release the game. They really already have all the resources to translate the game, it's just the matter of determining the most profitable release period.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> That's really annoying how korea gets it before north america I just want the game already what's going on with Nintendo.



Nintendo is filled with sadists.


----------



## Fame (Jan 25, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> That's really annoying how korea gets it before north america I just want the game already what's going on with Nintendo.



sigh
1. how is it annoying? it makes sense since korea need only 1 language to be translated into
2. what about europe and australia. we still exist too
3. whats going on with nintendo is that they need a good time to release the game so it wont affect other game sales and whether theyre actually done localising and making copies of the game


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Fame said:


> sigh
> 1. how is it annoying? it makes sense since korea need only 1 language to be translated into
> 2. what about europe and australia. we still exist too
> 3. whats going on with nintendo is that they need a good time to release the game so it wont affect other game sales and whether theyre actually done localising and making copies of the game



1. It's annoying because the game was announced years ago, and we have heard very little about it.
2. Aaaand? What's your point? NA _tends_ to get the games before Europe and Australia.
3. They could TELL US a release date. Giving a date won't affect other games sales much.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 1. It's annoying because the game was announced years ago, and we have heard very little about it.
> 2. Aaaand? What's your point? NA _tends_ to get the games before Europe and Australia.
> 3. They could TELL US a release date. Giving a date won't affect other games sales much.



Agreed. I'm getting annoyed with Nintendo as well. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't mind the long wait, honestly. If I have other great games being released in the process it won't bother me whatsoever. That being said, I sometimes feel we Americans get greedy when it comes to releases while others (Australia/Europe/wherever) may have to wait several more months to a year for it. Not saying that's always the case, but more or less most of the games I play aside from anything by Nintendo.

It sucks, but it is what it is.

And,
if you're still that impatient: *import the game.*


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2013)

Red Ribbon said:


> And,
> if you're still that impatient: *import the game.*



This.

Come on guys, you can wait. Let's not get annoyed about something as silly as release dates. Unfortunately, it's not all about the consumer; Nintendo needs to make money and they need to make the right marketing decisions. If Korea waited 2 years for City Folk, then I'm sure you can wait a few more months for New Leaf.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> This.
> 
> Come on guys, you can wait. Let's not get annoyed about something as silly as release dates. Unfortunately, it's not all about the consumer; Nintendo needs to make money and they need to make the right marketing decisions. If Korea waited 2 years for City Folk, then I'm sure you can wait a few more months for New Leaf.



hey jer jer like button plz


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Jan 26, 2013)

I think the only reason I would be annoyed is the fact that the little info on release dates we have almost always end up being wrong.  But even then I don't know why every one is getting mad that Korea is getting AC before us. They probably deserve it more than we do for getting CF so late.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Chances are, Nintendo of America is just trying to figure out the best time to release the game. They really already have all the resources to translate the game, it's just the matter of determining the most profitable release period.



The games are finished, and a release date has already been set.


We're just waiting for them to tell us when that is.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 26, 2013)

Where it gets released first is kind of irrelevant to me, so long as it gets released. Sure, I wish the game would come earlier, but Q2 isn't that long of a wait.

I don't care if Antarctica gets it next week, as long as I get the game in my playslot during Q2.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Where it gets released first is kind of irrelevant to me, so long as it gets released. Sure, I wish the game would come earlier, but Q2 isn't that long of a wait.
> 
> I don't care if Antarctica gets it next week, as long as I get the game in my playslot during Q2.



I honestly keep forgetting that Q2 starts in April. Everytime I see the Quarters mentioned, I think Q1 is January through April. And then I remember that, no, Q2 is April >.>

I feel bad that Antarctica never gets games  Poor penguins.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope it releases April, because my birthday is April 26... Early May won't be bad either but a release date in June would be unbelievable.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I hope it releases April, because my birthday is April 26... Early May won't be bad either but a release date in June would be unbelievable.



Yeah, I think late Q2 sounds a little odd. I'm firmly believing early-mid Q2. April/first half of May.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 26, 2013)

Honestly, I have enough things to keep me busy until at least next year, but I am still hoping for ACNL as soon as possible. However I am kinda hoping for a June release or very late May as that would be when all my tests and exams and all that is over and I will have free time on my hands.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Nintendo, I think personally that the US has more people then South Korea. You can Google the information. Just give is the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

That's pretty inconsiderate. =/

Saying that a country deserves something more due to it's size. If that were the case according to releasing games, the US would be one of the last people to get it. lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's pretty inconsiderate. =/
> 
> Saying that a country deserves something more due to it's size. If that were the case according to releasing games, the US would be one of the last people to get it. lol



I know this is stupid, and while were on the topic of complaining about people complaining
everyone who is like 'omg if Europe gets if before NA that's so unfair' lol no that's not unfair you've been waiting the exact amount of time like stop whining about when it gets released and deal with it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I know this is stupid, and while were on the topic of complaining about people complaining
> everyone who is like 'omg if Europe gets if before NA that's so unfair' lol no that's not unfair you've been waiting the exact amount of time like stop whining about when it gets released and deal with it



Exactly. There is no use to complaining, this thread, the release thread, and any other thread discussing a release date is completely pointless. Whining about it isn't going to make it come any quicker.

And as far as "fair" goes, we're all lucky to get the game at all. There are a lot of countries who won't ever get this game outside of having to import it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly. There is no use to complaining, this thread, the release thread, and any other thread discussing a release date is completely pointless. Whining about it isn't going to make it come any quicker.
> 
> And as far as "fair" goes, we're all lucky to get the game at all. There are a lot of countries who won't ever get this game outside of having to import it.



like button


----------



## Octavia (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> everyone who is like 'omg if Europe gets if before NA that's so unfair' lol no that's not unfair you've been waiting the exact amount of time like stop whining about when it gets released and deal with it





Prof Gallows said:


> And as far as "fair" goes, we're all lucky to get the game at all. There are a lot of countries who won't ever get this game outside of having to import it.



You both deserve a sticker. When it comes to the people stomping their feet over what country deserves the game first; I expect this kind of behavior from ACC, not TBTF.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 26, 2013)

Octavia said:


> You both deserve a sticker. When it comes to the people stomping their feet over what country deserves the game first; I expect this kind of behavior from ACC, not TBTF.



I see a lot of the immature behavior over who gets it first over there (on ACC).  Personally, I don't care who actually gets it first,  as long as they give me a date soon...that's all I care  about, that DATE!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

This is just in my opinion, but I think that knowing the date makes it harder to wait for it.


Because if the game comes out in May, everyone on here that has been begging for a date is going to come to the sudden realization that they have to wait four months. Without knowing, you don't have any idea how long you have to wait so you're not stuck with a timer going off in your head.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 26, 2013)

For me, the date gives me a light at the end of the tunnel.  I guess as you get older (I'll be 39 in  a couple of weeks), you learn  to  look for the end game.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> This is just in my opinion, but I think that knowing the date makes it harder to wait for it.
> 
> 
> Because if the game comes out in May, everyone on here that has been begging for a date is going to come to the sudden realization that they have to wait four months. Without knowing, you don't have any idea how long you have to wait so you're not stuck with a timer going off in your head.



I'm moving in May. Class ends in May. I have quite a few things coming up in May, so if NL is released in May, I'll just add it to the list of things I'm preparing for in that month XD


----------



## Zen (Jan 27, 2013)

I enjoy knowing the release date for things. It helps me plan out the days coming. Also, plan to not do anything that morning since I like getting the game early in the morning.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> And as far as "fair" goes, we're all lucky to get the game at all. There are a lot of countries who won't ever get this game outside of having to import it.



This so much. Before moving to the US in 2008, I didn't even know Animal Crossing existed. Not to mention that while I lived in Brazil all of my games had to be imported because everything there is priced ridiculously (A single Wii game over there costs around $150 US dollars). I have tons of friends who can only wish that they lived in a different country. Be thankful!


----------



## Fame (Jan 27, 2013)

ive been on acc since 2009 and really glad i found this site XD acc is just full of annoying 10 year olds imo 

i said may but im kinda thinking late april now. maybe late april for na then the first week of may for europe and au


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 27, 2013)

The really weird thing is that.. WHY THE H*** ISN'T ACNL ON THE NINTENDO WEBSITE FOR NA!!!???  They're definitly cancelling it out on us..


----------



## Fame (Jan 27, 2013)

they wouldnt cancel it for na but leave it for eu and au
makes 0 sense
they would lose money. dont worry youre still getting it.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 27, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> The really weird thing is that.. WHY THE H*** ISN'T ACNL ON THE NINTENDO WEBSITE FOR NA!!!???  They're definitly cancelling it out on us..



Please take this conspiracy theory back to ACC where it belongs.  Just because it isn't on the NA website does not mean its cancelled.


----------



## ACking (Jan 27, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Please take this conspiracy theory back to ACC where it belongs.  Just because it isn't on the NA website does not mean its cancelled.



Totally agree.  I was on ACC before TBTF and they always seemed to be freaking out that it was cancelled and always complaining. This site is a relief from that childish behavior and the conspiracy believing gullible people.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 27, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> The really weird thing is that.. WHY THE H*** ISN'T ACNL ON THE NINTENDO WEBSITE FOR NA!!!???  They're definitly cancelling it out on us..



Why do people even think this? The website will be up when more information has been released. Nintendo has already claimed animalcrossingnewleaf.com. The game won't be canceled.


----------



## Goldie (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Plus, sales in Japan of the game have been going well - beyond well even from what I've seen on some websites. There is no reason whatsoever for Nintendo to cancel the game for release in NA. If anything, the sales in Japan may be a push for an earlier release, although I could be wrong.

With the game out in South Korea, hopefully Nintendo will be gearing up to release it around here soon or at least announce a release date within the coming weeks/months. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 27, 2013)

I prefer knowing the date. Because at least I know when it's coming, instead of just sitting around, wondering.


----------



## MistyWater (Jan 27, 2013)

Zen said:


> I enjoy knowing the release date for things. It helps me plan out the days coming. Also, plan to not do anything that morning since I like getting the game early in the morning.


I agree with this. It's nice to know which date to plan for ahead of time. Even if the game gets released on a weekday. In which case, work or school might not feel so long cause you know exactly what you're doing after it. It's something to look forward to anyway. Almost like a reward for being so patient during the day. Despite having to buy it that same day after a long one, you'd still be excited to do that anyway. Eagerness from waiting so long can pay off sometimes.


----------



## ACking (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that since the bundle came to Korea big chance it will come to America and Europe?


----------



## Bea (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think any country 'deserves' the game before another. I don't think any one 'deserves' the game at all to be honest. It's a luxury item, not a fundamental right or need. Try and keep that in perspective if you feel yourself getting worked up over it. Nobody owes you a video game; be thankful and appreciative of the millions we already have.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

Bea said:


> I don't think any country 'deserves' the game before another. I don't think any one 'deserves' the game at all to be honest. It's a luxury item, not a fundamental right or need. Try and keep that in perspective if you feel yourself getting worked up over it. Nobody owes you a video game; be thankful and appreciative of the millions we already have.



like button


----------



## AndyB (Jan 30, 2013)

Jake. said:


> like button



Don't start doing this again. This isn't facebook, there's no need for these goofy posts.


----------

